
The World’s Biggest ‘Bulletproof’ Hoster - snowy
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/07/meet-the-worlds-biggest-bulletproof-hoster/
======
bediger4000
What's the "academic paper" Krebs was reading at the start of the article, and
apparently forgot to provide a link to?

